# My ADA package has arrived !



## Graeme Edwards (25 Oct 2007)

Ahhhh, Ohhhh yeah yeah, there it is ! ! ! LOL

My delivery of ADA contest books has arrived !

I ordered Via the official ADA site 2006 and 2007 layout contest manuals and " SUIKEI Amazon" WOW,,WOW,WOW. Ive just finished moping up  :? 

Seriously, very inspirational.

The thing that gets me giddy, is that my cube SHAKKIE world ranking 713, is in the 2007 manual, and Amano himself has gazed over my cube along with the other well respected judges, how cool is that? ! ! ?

Had to share that, man Ive got the hunger to get scaping!

Cheers,
Graeme.


----------



## Dan Crawford (25 Oct 2007)

ha ha, good on ya mate.
I'd be excited about the fact that Amano had perused my scape too.
Well done mate, you should be very proud.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (25 Oct 2007)

very well done mate  thats really very cool lol


----------



## George Farmer (25 Oct 2007)

weirdo!  lol

Cool man.


----------



## Dave Spencer (26 Oct 2007)

I got both my books this morning. Amazing stuff!

Graeme, any idea why there is a Kleenex shortage in the North West?  

Dave.


----------



## Ray (31 Oct 2007)

Is it all in Japanese or is there text in English?


----------



## ceg4048 (31 Oct 2007)

Right on Graeme! Congratulations. Nirvana Cool. You need to come over and redo my tank if you're hungry.

Cheers mate,


----------



## Graeme Edwards (1 Nov 2007)

All the books are in Japanese, but hay who cares, they are still inspirational.

Clive, ill accept any challange. Your 6fter should be a doddle. Im curranty helping a guy with a 10fter, then ill be doing a 6fter after that, all being well.


----------

